# New shop slab finished



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Well the concrete guys placed and finished the concrete slab in my shop yesterday. They did an excellent job doing so. They sealed and even polished it, its like a mirror.


----------



## 5fish (May 17, 2013)

Looks Good!!


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

holy mackeral.. THATS ONE CAVERNOUS SPACE. You could play hockey in there! What are the dimensions? Im so envious.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

your shop is going to be awesome…


----------



## DrSawdust (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow . . . Impressive . . . you are going to be very popular one day.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Looking good, you are getting close to putting tools in there.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

DANG! That's nice. Is that the drain in the middle?


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

nice shop…. have fun with all that room


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Stoked…Good lookin jobsite…


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

wow thats turning into a very nice shop.can't wait to see more pics as you progress so we all can drool.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

*They sealed and even polished it, its like a mirror.*

i wonder what's going to happen to the traction in there once a little sawdust hits the floor? great looking space, though.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking great!

Just remember, "Slippery when wet"!


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

*GREEN WITH ENVY!!!!!* ;-)


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

Now that is a shop, looks good. I'm also curious what the dimensions are.
Mike


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

In addition to all the tools you intend to put into your shop, you should buy a pair of roller skates. You are going to need them to get from one end of the shop to the other.


----------

